# flavoring skeeter pee with kool-aid?



## Hunt (May 18, 2014)

I have heard you can use kool-aid to flavor skeeter pee. Any one know what flavors to use and how much. I'm gonna be bottling in 12oz beer bottles. Does the pee need to clear after adding Kool-aid?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 19, 2014)

If the SP is already clear, the kool-aid doesn't cloud it again. Honestly, you can choose any flavor you like. I find that the color actually has more of a dramatic effect than the flavor. I like to split my batches up and make a variety of colors; looks good if you bottle it in clear bottles.


----------



## jojabri (May 19, 2014)

How many packs per gallon would you suggest?


----------



## Hunt (May 19, 2014)

What I'm thinking of doing is simply flavoring a few bottles for testing. I'm afraid of flavoring gallon amounts and not liking it. I was thinking 1\4 tsp kool-aid per 12 oz bottle. Any recommendations?


----------



## kevinlfifer (May 19, 2014)

I used 5 strawberry in a 5 gallon batch. That was 2 years ago. Served it with a wedge of lime and called it a wosmo. It's all gone so someone liked it.

to sweet for me.


----------



## Jocelyn (Sep 4, 2014)

So when is the best time to add in the kool aid? I'm about to make my first batch and I'm wanting to add the blue raspberry lemonade kool aid to the skeeter pee... Main reason is I am looking for some blue wine but I think the rasberry lemonade kool aid would go well with it...


----------



## Arne (Sep 5, 2014)

Jocelyn said:


> So when is the best time to add in the kool aid? I'm about to make my first batch and I'm wanting to add the blue raspberry lemonade kool aid to the skeeter pee... Main reason is I am looking for some blue wine but I think the rasberry lemonade kool aid would go well with it...


 
You probably want to add it after it clears, before sweetening. Arne.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Sep 8, 2014)

I used 1 pack per gallon of strawberry and sweetened to taste. Its gone as well. Did the same mimiced a csmow with a lime wedge.

The rasberry makes a fun blue beverage. Sweet wine drinkers like it.


----------



## vernsgal (Sep 8, 2014)

the kool aid flavor dissipates pretty quick though.I've used it in a few fruit wines for the color but found after 6 months there was no taste of the kool aid left (which for me was a good thing  )


----------



## calvin (Sep 26, 2014)

I just put a couple drops of Brewers best strawberry flavoring in a glass of pee. I'm pretty sure I'll have 6 gallons of strawberry pee before you know it.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 14, 2014)

I split my batch into plain, with lemon koolaid, and with lime koolaid (Hulk Pee).

Like others have said more for color. I would reduce the amount of sugar when back sweetening, then add to color and taste in the Carboy before bottling.

ps, I liked plain the best.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 14, 2014)

Here's a pic






Along with my DB, that I bottled the same day.


----------



## Jocelyn (Nov 10, 2014)

Gorgeous stuff! I am looking to sweeten mine and add the Kool-Aid in the next couple of weeks. I know it's a lot of you say it was too sweet did you think it would be best if we added less sugar?


----------



## NorCal (Nov 11, 2014)

Jocelyn said:


> Gorgeous stuff! I am looking to sweeten mine and add the Kool-Aid in the next couple of weeks. I know it's a lot of you say it was too sweet did you think it would be best if we added less sugar?



I think that would be a good idea, and add a little kool-aid at a time, while constantly tasting it. You can always add more, but once it's in the skeeter, it's there to stay.


----------



## calvin (Nov 11, 2014)

I would suggest using Watkins extracts or Brewers best flavorings over kool-aid. If you want color, use food coloring. Just my $.02.


----------

